# bought my first handgun



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i bought my first handgun the other day. a FEG 9mm, which according to ebbs is bassically a browning high power. i would like to thank ebbs for all the help he gave me when i was dealling on this gun. hes another reason why this is the #1 place to be.
ive put a few rounds through the gun and have come to the conclusion its a blast to shoot. i have already made my first kill with it, a kitten killing tomcat fell to one shot in the head at 30 yards. handguns are restricted in canada and can only be transported with a permit from the rcmp. im glad my backyard consists of 160 acres so i dont have to leave my property to shoot it.what kind of rounds does everyone else shoot? so far im just using cheap target ammo.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats SRN. I've shot a variety of ammo out of my two 9mm's but all but a box or two have been handloads. I like the 115gr FMJ for plinking but prefer a 147gr HP for defense.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Basically it will be mostly plinking and I might sneak out to shoot some gophers with it. The only way it can leave my yard is with a permit which is only to go to the gun club and back home. No exceptions. There is carry permits available for people who work in remote areas. But there's only about 50 issued right now in the whole country. Very hard to get.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good shot on the cat, that really made me smile this morning which was needed.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like fun Terrence ! Can't help you on the ammo part. It's too bad they don't let you guys have a little more freedom with your firearms as it sounds frustrating, especially running a trapline. Have fun though.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Good shot on the cat, that really made me smile this morning which was needed.


it made me smile too, we have a real hate on for cats around here right now. they got into our turkey house and killed over 20 turkeys. dad just turned around and told me to get my gun. i started at one end of the yard with my 12 gauge loaded with 3 1/2 BBB and "cleansed" the yard of any cat that smelled like KFC. anytime you need a good laugh i got some good stories about some of my not so smart ideas in life. lol


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Sounds like fun Terrence ! Can't help you on the ammo part. It's too bad they don't let you guys have a little more freedom with your firearms as it sounds frustrating, especially running a trapline. Have fun though.


it is a little frustrating but it is what it is. ill just try to make the best of it and remember that it could always be worse.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good attitude. Would still be lots of fun in that little back yard of yours...lol
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> it made me smile too, we have a real hate on for cats around here right now. they got into our turkey house and killed over 20 turkeys. dad just turned around and told me to get my gun. i started at one end of the yard with my 12 gauge loaded with 3 1/2 BBB and "cleansed" the yard of any cat that smelled like KFC. anytime you need a good laugh i got some good stories about some of my not so smart ideas in life. lol


I'll listen to them all day long!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have hunted with a hand gun for over 20 years and went back to a rifle as I got older and want to put more meat in the freezer. I used to tell people that if you saw me carrying a rifle I was out to get something, the rifle made it too easy.


----------

